# M-ai urmǎrit de când ai ajuns aici



## aniita94

translate this phrase into English please?

_M-ai __urmǎrit__ de când ai ajuns __aici, n__u-mi dau seama dac__ǎ __nu m__ǎ__ placi ori dac__ǎ__ eşti atât de b__ǎ__nuitor cu __toat__ǎ__ humea._

thanks


----------



## farscape

Ar merge ceva în genul ăsta:

Since you came here you've been hot on my heels, (and) I can't figure  out whether you don't like me or you're just distrustful of everyone.

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

Or in Spanish if you want:

_Me has seguido desde que llegaste aquí, no me doy cuenta si no te gusto (te caigo mal) o si eres tan suspicaz con todo el mundo._

Saludos,


----------



## szivike

You've been following me since you arrived and I can't figure out whether you don't like me (you dislike me) or you are this suspicious with everyone.

In your original sentence it should be "lumea" instead of "humea". I assume that's just a typo.


----------



## farscape

szivike said:


> You've been following me since you arrived and I can't figure out whether you don't like me (you dislike me) or you are this suspicious with everyone.



Câteva mici comentarii 

1. _suspicious *of* everyone_
2. _You've been following me_.... aici ne trebuie un adverb (_around_)  sau o locuţiune adverbială (_all over the place_)
3. Din textul original transpare un sens acut de frustrare şi dramă pe  care nu-l regăsesc în expresia _to follow smb. around_.
4. Topica frazei/propoziţiei în cele două limbi e de cele mai multe ori  diferită şi trebuie avută grijă să nu le amestecăm

Toate bune,
f.


----------



## szivike

Mulțumesc de comentarii, farscape.

Ai dreptate cu ”of”, merge mai bine decât ”with” ceea ce ar fi fost o prescurtare de la ”with regard to” dar asta nu merge deloc în contextul dat  

Cât despre follow somebody around (ai dreptate și cu around - mulțumesc!), am vrut să traduc verbul folosit în română și spaniolă în loc să-l înlocuiesc cu o expresie. Să fie și această variantă aici, în caz de nevoie. 

Din câte am observat, expresia ”to be hot on somebody's heels” se folosește pentru a exprima că persoana este foarte aproape fizic de cealaltă persoană. Ca într-o competiție de exemplu. (http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hot_on_somebody's_heels ) 
To ”follow somebody around” pare să aibă înțeles mai larg.


----------



## farscape

_A nu scăpa pe cineva din ochi_ este un alt înţeles, asemănător,  care se potriveşte aici._

Breathing down somebody's neck_ este o altă expresie pe care n-am  ales-o însă, ca să evit conotaţiile.

Later,


----------

